# need help in O.C gtx 285



## ashintomson (Mar 29, 2012)

hey guys am oc'ing my old gpu gtx 285 (Newegg.com - XFX GX285NZDFF GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card) i am a total noob in o.c'ing so i need help from first step .. please help me with this ..
*
Rig*- amd x2 6000 
mobo- asus m4a78e
2*2 ddr2


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 29, 2012)

Whats the PSU and post total Config (To Check PSU Load).


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

@ OP - if you have the proper PSu use EVGA Precision app to OC the gfx card


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 30, 2012)

prime source 700w is d' psu is that enough 4 overclocking?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

Please avoid SMS lingo, its a pain to read. 

PSU is good enough for a single GPU system for any OC. Go ahead with Topgear suggested App for OC. Also use HWMonitor etc to keep a eye on Temps.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

Precision can monitor the temp too on the fly and moreover it can even show FPS, GPU Usage and Memory Usage on the OSD while gaming


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

For starters, MSI afterburner is more suited than EVGA Precision..


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> prime source 700w is d' psu is that enough 4 overclocking?



never heard of this PSU - can you post a link tothe  spec page of this PSu ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 1, 2012)

I think he meant this one

*www.primesource.in/pdf/FSP-700-80REV1.pdf


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ that's really odd for a desktop pc but it will work well though ... just wondering what cabby he has to house this PSU ?


----------



## ashintomson (Apr 2, 2012)

my frnd gav his old gpu 2 me, am using haf 912 adv


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

can you do me a favor and post a pic of the cabby with the PSu - take a pic of the PSu specs label also.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 3, 2012)

I am also curious as well of How that is fitted.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

these type of psu are used mostly in branded pc


----------



## ashintomson (Apr 3, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I think he meant this one
> 
> *www.primesource.in/pdf/FSP-700-80REV1.pdf



i saw this link today this is not his psu i will post his rig. i just borrowed his gpu when his mobo gt fried up...

*i.imgur.com/SXVMY.jpg?1

u can see his psu in this pic its an old psu i think


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

it must be a cheap 700W desi PSU .. even after searching a lot I can't find the model no, anywhere else .. the internal cables used are also of low quality  - change the PSU asap if you want to keep, use and OC the GTX 285.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 9, 2012)

@ashintomson.....

What's your PSU make n model ?  I assume you're going to use your friend's gpu in your current rig .

GTX 285 is power hog (TDP - 200W) and it'll certainly consume more than 250W-270W alone on overclocking.


----------



## ashintomson (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ glacialtech 900w is d psu am using


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 10, 2012)

Well then you can OC a 285GTX in Tri SLI


----------

